# Request for article



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey guys, I was wondering if you could help me out. A while back someone posted an article that talked about the variation in SPL meters in the higher frequencies, where it had a graph showing wild and crazy peaks and how they differed between models.

I've tried to search for this article but can't find it. Does anyone know where I might find this article?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Here you go: http://www.audioxpress.com/magsdirx/ax/addenda/media/koya2811.pdf


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

